

How to Wrap a Present with Mathematical Precision (and Waste Less Paper) - MaxQuentero
http://mentalfloss.com/article/60493/how-wrap-present-mathematical-precision-and-waste-less-paper

======
Pamar
I believe this method - or a very similar one - is often used in Japan (as
documented in the book here: [http://pa-
mar.net/Main/Hobbies/Tsutsumi/Gift%20Wrapping%20Bo...](http://pa-
mar.net/Main/Hobbies/Tsutsumi/Gift%20Wrapping%20Book.html) \- and seen "in
person" in stores in Japan)

